# Carry-on baggage



## Hobo Jim (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, I'm a first time Amtrak rider and would like to know if there is carry-on storage for backpacks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 5, 2020)

There is usually plenty of storage for regular sized backpacks. On the other hand, if you're referring to those enormous torso-sized waist hugging backpacks some gap year students carry across Europe and Asia, then it may not fit. Depending on the weight, size, and station services you may be able to check larger bags, or you might have to rearrange things a bit. If bringing an extra large backpack you might want to include a thin collapsible duffel bag to help make it easier to separate and rearrange items as necessary.


----------



## Hobo Jim (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks DA. Just a regular size pack for weekend trip. Thanks for info.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a 55 liter internal frame backpack that I've had no problem fitting in the overhead rack of an Amfeet 1 or even the overhead storage bin on the Acela. Not that I travel with it anymore, as I've discovered roller bags.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 7, 2020)

Much better than on airplanes. And if you do check your bag (you must be traveling from a checked-bag station to a checked-bag station), it's free. And retrieving the bags upon arrival is generally MUCH faster than the long waits at airports.


----------

